# Am I the only one annoyed by this?



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Maybe it's just me, but is anyone else annoyed with the term ISOM? I mean I see a lot more people using the term, and i've even heard people say it in person. Here's a conversation I had with somebody last week:

friend "Joe check out this isom I got"
Me: "Wow, how could you afford an island? Did you hit the lotto?"
friend: "LOL, no it's a cigar stupid"
Me:"Oh, you mean that crappy cigar Perdomo makes?"
friend:"No, ISOM's man, island south of miami"
Me:"So what your saying is it could be dominican, puerto rican, jamaican, cuban etc."
friend:"Cuban bro"
Me:"So if it's a CUBAN why do you keep calling it an ISOM?"
friend:"I dunno..."

Now I realise it's a cute little term invented in the early days of the internet but c'mon. Do you know what other 4 letter word isom reminds me of? NOOB.

Ok i'm done ranting. It's probably just me. My goal is not offend anyone with this, so please don't take it that way. I'm curious of how other members feel about it.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

It seems only manly investing serious online momentum in securing one main iteration so onerous many ills should once maintain.

Incidentally s$%t only motivates incurable superficial oxymoronic meatheads.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Funy Dave...

Why not go down in the basement and ask Taboada what he thinks about it.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

galaga said:


> Funy Dave...
> 
> Why not go down in the basement and ask Taboada what he thinks about it.


 :r I don't speak spanish, i never know what he's saying. Probably more fishheads...


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

_Cuban_​_Cuban_​_Cuban_​_Cuban_​_Cuban_​_Cuban_​_Cuban_​


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm with you 100%, Joe. I've never used the acronym to describe a Cuban cigar. 

A Cuban cigar is a Cuban cigar, a Habano, a Puro Habano, or just a Puro depending on where I am and with whom I'm talking. 

When I hear "ISOM" I think about fifteen-year-old children using pet names for the drugs they are trying to score after school. 

Perhaps at some point in the future, I will find a nice little island south of Miami for purchase and will have the funds to do so; until then, I'll just buy Cuban cigars.


----------



## xrundog (Oct 10, 2005)

There is a whole BB of guys who agree with you at CigarWise.  

You don't wanna use "herf" over there either.


Generally people enjoy using terms that make them feel like an insider.


Have you learned the secret cigar smoker's handshake yet?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I use the term ISOM because thats what IHT told me to do. I fear his mighty moderator powers ......


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Da Klugs said:


> It seems only manly investing serious online momentum in securing one main iteration so onerous many ills should once maintain.
> 
> Incidentally s$%t only motivates incurable superficial oxymoronic meatheads.


I read this about ten times trying to figure out what the heck you were trying to say. Then the light came on.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

croatan said:


> depending on where I am and with whom I'm talking.


Right, and it is ISOM on internet message boards. What is the big deal?



croatan said:


> A Cuban cigar is a Cuban cigar, a Habano, a Puro Habano, or just a Puro


Pet names are ok as long as they conform to what you think are cool?

Get a grip guys. It will be ok.

isomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisom


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

I use it because I always wanted to be one of the cools kids. Turns out I missed the mark once again.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

SeanGAR said:


> I use the term ISOM because thats what IHT told me to do. I fear his mighty moderator powers ......


 :r

whatever... i'm powerless to your chemistry set shinanigans.


----------



## DiSiLLuZioN (Sep 7, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> friend: "LOL, no it's a cigar stupid"


I find it much more disturbing your friend said "LOL" in conversation.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

DiSiLLuZioN said:


> I find it much more disturbing your friend said "LOL" in conversation.


He didn't, he really laughed out loud. I just appreviated it.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

carbonbased_al said:


> I just appreviated it.


You did WHAT to it? :r :r


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

that's a shortened version of appreciated...


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

slowhand said:


> Right, and it is ISOM on internet message boards. What is the big deal?
> 
> Pet names are ok as long as they conform to what you think are cool?


Not personal pet names or ones I think are "cool" but rather terms that I have heard and used that are accepted as _the_ standard in certain localities and groups--they also, in my opinion, have the added advantage of tending to be more descriptive of the product in question. I don't personally believe that "ISOM" has become the standard on message boards; however, if it has or does, and I'm in the minority, then that's cool too. Just don't expect me to type "ISOM" when I could type "Cuban" just as easily and ensure that my meaning is properly conveyed to the reader.

I don't think that you're illiterate for using the acronym, I just don't personally care for it; I also don't care for calling children "kids," firearms "guns," or Pepsi "Coke." Just my personal preferences and idiosyncrasies, nothing more


----------



## awhitaker (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm usually ISOM after I purchase some Cubans but ITE I'm SOL. And then the SHTF and my dog should have probably ran away and I make myself some tomato soup and a GCS with banana peppers. TIA.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

slowhand said:


> You did WHAT to it? :r :r


I can't spell


----------



## AF MAN (Jul 13, 2004)

It's not particularly offensive to me but I don't find myself using the term often because the group I usually smoke with is mostly over 40 and Cuban or Habano is more frequently used. Nooner has a term that I do like tho...He calls his ISOMs Supposed Contraband Cigars...but SCC would be hard to convert into a "catchy acronym"


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Ether way is fone with me...I have used both and will probably continue to do so.

Now, off to enjoy a CubanISOM!


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

The acronyms bothered me at first since I had no idea what they were. Only reason it could (but doesn't) bother me is knowing people come here trying to figure out what it means. I just think it's customary for people to call them ISOM... not necessarily a Noob. A true newb would have no idea what it is. I usually try to spell everything instead of saying JDN or such b/c people who come here for the first time have no idea what it may be. I still have no idea what LMAO means.


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

I don't think there is any problem in using an acronym to abbreviate a word. 

Here, I will make it easier on you and you feel more comfortable:

CFAISOM - Cigars From An Island South Of Miami

I mean seriously, was this worth a post? You become angered over a 4 letter interpretation of Cuban Cigar...at first I thought this was a drunk post.

I use ISOM because if I said Cuban Cigar most people would jump on me and ask where I recieved them or can they have one, if I use an acronym to disguise my intended term I can talk to someone experienced with cigars and not have to worry about the common "newbie" asking for a puff or what not. 

It is just basic code...hence the acronym chart provided on this website.

:2


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

LSU_Stogie said:


> I don't think there is any problem in using an acronym to abbreviate a word.
> 
> Here, I will make it easier on you and you feel more comfortable:
> 
> ...


The term never used to bother me. It's just now it's entering regular cigar lingo. I hear people saying it now. Internet jargon fine. But for it to enter regular real life conversation just bothers me.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

LSU_Stogie said:


> I use ISOM because if I said Cuban Cigar most people would jump on me and ask where I recieved them or can they have one, if I use an acronym to disguise my intended term I can talk to someone experienced with cigars and not have to worry about the common "newbie" asking for a puff or what not.


Or you could just call them cubans and just say no to those requests


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

carbonbased_al said:


> The term never used to bother me. It's just now it's entering regular cigar lingo. I hear people saying it now. Internet jargon fine. But for it to enter regular real life conversation just bothers me.


I've never heard anyone actually say ISOM. Just typed. It does sound akward but easy to type 

isomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisomisom


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Or you could just call them cubans and just say no to those requests


i'm too nice of a guy...

isn't the purpose of this forum to encourage and inform new people about the greatness and prestige of smoking a fine cigar? I mean, from what your saying you sound like you don't want everyone outside of the cigar world to know our lingo...but that would just contradict what this entire board is about.

So, my conclusion is, either you hate the word ISOM or you just don't support new people catching on outside the internet world. Hell, even LOL has been said in real life before and its now catching on...I think its retarded but ISOM is a word that actually stands for something and can be used to describe an assortment of cigars, but I do understand where you are coming from stating that it shouldn't just be about cubans.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

I believe there is a no snob policy here that means we tolerate things that would set other boards alight. IMO, if you do not like it, don't use it, but if others do, it will just have to stick in your craw here, as we do not cotton to cigar snobs at CS. Not that you are a snob or anything, but that's the way things are here. Like many have said, I don't use it online or in conversation, but PMs seem like the way to go in this instance. It is what it is. :2


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

I'll give you the perspective of a newbie. 

I just joined the Jungle last week and initially did not know what ISOM meant. I found the accronym thread that explained it and my reaction was, now really how sophomoric can you get. It looks to me like a bunch of wanna be elitist trying to be cooler than the next guy. How silly! Call a Cuban a Cuban and devote your energies to finding and spreading the word on good deals on good cigars.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

I think once you grow out of the newbness of cuban cigars then you quit using the cutesy abbreviations. I rarely use ISOM anymore. I'd rather just call them cuban cigars or a Habano :2


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

vtdragon said:


> It looks to me like a bunch of wanna be elitist trying to be cooler than the next guy. How silly! Call a Cuban a Cuban and devote your energies to finding and spreading the word on good deals on good cigars.


Well said vtd!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

cvm4 said:


> I think once you grow out of the newbness of cuban cigars then you quit using the cutesy abbreviations. I rarely use ISOM anymore. I'd rather just call them cuban cigars or a Habano :2


Agreed. You learn with time I suppose.


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

vtdragon said:


> I'll give you the perspective of a newbie.
> 
> I just joined the Jungle last week and initially did not know what ISOM meant. I found the accronym thread that explained it and my reaction was, now really how sophomoric can you get. It looks to me like a bunch of wanna be elitist trying to be cooler than the next guy. How silly! Call a Cuban a Cuban and devote your energies to finding and spreading the word on good deals on good cigars.


Hrm, sophomoric eh?

How about when the World Trade Center fell, instead of calling it "World Trade Center Site" they went ahead and changed the name to "Ground Zero".

If you think about it, everyone in the U.S uses an acronym to describe another word every day, they are called "swear" or "cuss" words.

I see no arguement in anything against the word ISOM, it is just a word to describe another word. Much like "s**t" describes the word "poop", why not just say poop or fecal matter?

I mean, seriously, before you turn around and say we shouldn't use acronyms to describe other words, think about how many words you use that should be said in another way.


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

It makes them legal in the US when you call them ISOMs right?


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

vtdragon said:


> How silly! Call a Cuban a Cuban and devote your energies to finding and spreading the word on good deals on good cigars.


 :tpd: 
I find it silly as well. Then again, I do speak for a living. :ms

:ms NCRM


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

LSU_Stogie said:


> Hrm, sophomoric eh?
> 
> How about when the World Trade Center fell, instead of calling it "World Trade Center Site" they went ahead and changed the name to "Ground Zero".
> 
> ...


 Curse words aren't acronyms.


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

croatan said:


> Curse words aren't acronyms.


they are words to describe other words, it's the same thing


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

KingMeatyHand said:


> It makes them legal in the US when you call them ISOMs right?


 :r KMH!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

LSU_Stogie said:


> they are words to describe other words, it's the same thing


Actually a word or phrase to describe other words to make them more specific is called a modifier. 

:ms NCRM


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

LSU_Stogie said:


> they are words to describe other words, it's the same thing


 I wasn't trying to be a jerk. I just thought you ought to know. 

I have nothing against acronyms. I use a number of them: I own SCUBA equipment and have used a RADAR detector many times. I also use initialisms: the IRS gets far too much of my money. That's not the point.

I think it comes down to personal preference and, in some respects, clarity. I just think ISOM sounds silly and is superfluous so I won't use it. I'm also a stickler for things like the Oxford comma but I don't make it a practice of trying to convert people unless the subject happens to come up (like it did here).


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

Croatan,

I have to agree with you. A smoke a very large number of ISOMs, but very few Cubans. That is because a large number of the cigars that I smoke are made somewhere on the Isthmus South Of Mobile, which I guess would make them ISOMs. However, since I type rather quickly, it is just as easy for me to write Cuban, Honduran, or Nicaraguan as it is ISOM. Come to think of it, since Puerto Rico is at a latitude South of Miami, and it is an island, does that make Dutch Masters ISOMs? Or Macanudos which originally come from an island south of Cuba, which is itself south of Miami? Or, since the bulk of Cuba is actually Southeast of Miami, wouldn't all Dominican cigars be ISOMs since the DR is on an island SW of Miami? What about Spanish and other European cigars made with Cuban tobacco? Heck, now I'm all worked up over this issue, too. Count me in as someone else annoyed by this sophomoric and trendy acronym.


----------



## Txdawg (Sep 9, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Maybe it's just me, but is anyone else annoyed with the term ISOM? I mean I see a lot more people using the term, and i've even heard people say it in person. Here's a conversation I had with somebody last
> 
> Ok i'm done ranting. It's probably just me. My goal is not offend anyone with this, so please don't take it that way. I'm curious of how other members feel about it.


You know what really annoys me....when I first came here I had no idea what ISOM meant, I looked it up and thought.....why don't they just say Cuban? Well, I think somewhere along the way I may have posted something and instead of saying Cuban I said ISOM....that's what annoyed me!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

So let me get this straight...we should change the name of this sub-forum to 'ISOM Lounge' from 'Habanos Lounge'?

:r :r :r


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

punch said:


> What about Spanish and other European cigars made with Cuban tobacco?


I may be wrong on this, but I don't think Cuba allows the export of tobacco anymore. Just the finished product.


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

What's an Oxford comma??


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

DrStrangelove said:


> What's an Oxford comma??


 The comma used before "and" or "or" in a series.

Example 1
I'd like to thank my parents, Jesus and Mary.

Example 2
I'd like to thank my parents, Jesus, and Mary.

The Oxford (also called "serial") comma removes ambiguity. In the first example, it is reasonable to conclude that you are thanking you parents, who happen to be Jesus and Mary. In the second, it is clear that you are thanking four separate people.
.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

Jeff said:


> I may be wrong on this, but I don't think Cuba allows the export of tobacco anymore. Just the finished product.


Could be the current situation, I don't know. I do know that a lot of raw tobacco was shipped to Europe in years past (last data around 2000).


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

punch said:


> Could be the current situation, I don't know. I do know that a lot of raw tobacco was shipped to Europe in years past (last data around 2000).


 I've smoked European cigars made with Cuban tobacco before. I Haven't bought any in a while, though.


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

DrStrangelove said:


> What's an Oxford comma??


A comma with wealthy parents, a Porsche, and an undeserved sense of achievement.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Let's go ahead and call a spade a shovel and enlighten those who do not know that the term ISOM was developed by paranoid people who thought that a code word was necessary to keep certain governmental agencies from figuring out that they were actually smuggling cuban cigars into the country for their own personal use. And paranoia is not such a bad thing, even before the patriot act allowed all sorts of data-mining operations. The truth of the matter is that the NSA regularly uses filters on email and html pages to hunt for key words or phrases, like Google with a badge. SO every time you use the term Cuban, your sentence will be screened by the government of the US to determine if the use of it is a threat to homeland security. If you really want to tempt fate, use the term Al-kida, missal, pluetoneium, terroirist, etc. And yes, I have purposely spelled them wrong. Don't want them sniffing MY ass.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Don't want them sniffing MY ass.


Talk about a threat to Homeland Security. :r

OLS the following is unrelated to your post.. just couldn't pass up the obvious threat that the contemplated activity might have to our nations safe guarders safety. 

Personally I could give a crap whether members here use the term ISOM, Cuban Cigar or Castros dinkuses.

It's amusing that anyone would care enough to bitch about it. If I promise to use or not use the term can I have some free cigars? Highest bidder can control my word usage.

Man I need to smoke a (High bidder term here) :u


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

You guys are going to get CT all riled up again

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4897&highlight=isom+respect


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> Talk about a threat to Homeland Security. :r
> 
> OLS the following is unrelated to your post.. just couldn't pass up the obvious threat that the contemplated activity might have to our nations safe guarders safety.
> 
> ...


 :tpd:


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Let's go ahead and call a spade a shovel and enlighten those who do not know that the term ISOM was developed by paranoid people who thought that a code word was necessary to keep certain governmental agencies from figuring out that they were actually smuggling cuban cigars into the country for their own personal use. And paranoia is not such a bad thing, even before the patriot act allowed all sorts of data-mining operations. The truth of the matter is that the NSA regularly uses filters on email and html pages to hunt for key words or phrases, like Google with a badge. SO every time you use the term Cuban, your sentence will be screened by the government of the US to determine if the use of it is a threat to homeland security. If you really want to tempt fate, use the term Al-kida, missal, pluetoneium, terroirist, etc. And yes, I have purposely spelled them wrong. Don't want them sniffing MY ass.


Dale? :r


Da Klugs said:


> Personally I could give a crap whether members here use the term ISOM, Cuban Cigar or Castros dinkuses.
> 
> It's amusing that anyone would care enough to bitch about it.


 :tpd:


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Man I need to smoke a (High bidder term here) :u


Didn't we already decide BRUCE was the appropriate term?

*"Man I need to smoke a Bruce."*


----------



## steve12553 (Sep 25, 2005)

I don't dislike nicknames for anything. Having a lingo is part of a hobby culture. I hate acronyms. There are 26 letters in the English language and because of that there are only so many 3, 4, and 5 letter combinations that can be used without duplicating. The first time I heard the term PC it stood for programmable controller. Next time it stood for personal computer. Now it stands for politically correct. There are hundreds of examples and since we work in many different field we've all got duplicates. I think acronyms make since in a chat room where you are typing faster and taking shortcuts but a post in a thread can be typed slower.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

You guys call em what you like while I smoke em. :w


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> ...Man I need to smoke Castros dinkus... (edit)


who knew?? :al


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Talk about a threat to Homeland Security. :r
> 
> OLS the following is unrelated to your post.. just couldn't pass up the obvious threat that the contemplated activity might have to our nations safe guarders safety.
> 
> ...


I don't care who you are, that's some funny $hit :r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

OK, if you have difficulty in saying ISOM to identify a cigar from CUBA, just imagine how I feel.

I am an ISOM

I always considered myself a Cuban raised and naturalized in the US.

BUT NO, I AM AN ISOM!


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Blueface said:


> OK, if you have difficulty in saying ISOM to identify a cigar from CUBA, just imagine how I feel.
> 
> I am an ISOM
> 
> ...


I thought you were a Canadian citizen and we've never met before?


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Blueface said:


> OK, if you have difficulty in saying ISOM to identify a cigar from CUBA, just imagine how I feel.
> 
> I am an ISOM
> 
> ...


Hey, it could be worse. Look at all the guys that say the like to smoke you.


----------



## CoventryCat86 (Oct 14, 2004)

slowhand said:


> I read this about ten times trying to figure out what the heck you were trying to say. Then the light came on.


LMAO!! I'm usually slow on the uptake but I got that one pretty quick!

Personally I think the term "ISOM" is stupid and I don't use it. I call them Cuban cigars or "Havanas" 'cause that what that cool guy Matt R. told me to call them.

Matt is my hero and I have a picture of him on the wall over my humidor :fu


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

xrundog said:


> There is a whole BB of guys who agree with you at CigarWise.
> *You don't wanna use "herf" over there either.
> Generally people enjoy using terms that make them feel like an insider.*
> Have you learned the secret cigar smoker's handshake yet?


Now that's just retarded. Aren't you on a specialized forum. This isn't an automatic talk-about-all forum. It is a cigar forum, so is looks like everyone is kind of an insider.

New words have been created through out history to express a given meaning in one word. *Herf*: Go someplace to meet some people, but not just any people - those who smoke cigars, and have an all around good time. Seems much easier to just say herf.


----------



## xrundog (Oct 10, 2005)

Some people feel very strongly about this kind of stuff. Human beings seem to automatically divide themselves into categories. Be it race, religion, nationality, clubs, whatever. And there are all sorts of sub-categories. And sub-sub-categories. 

I think the word "Herf" is fine. I think "Sitdown" is okay too (although it makes me think of taking a crap!  ). I'm pretty tolerant regarding language usage. We've only had Dictionaries and formal Grammar for a few hundred years or so. 

But if I know a word or term pisses someone off, I'll avoid using it as a courtesy. 

I wonder, do people who hate the word "herf" go to herfs?


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

This is silly - the only thing more silly is that more than 65 responses have been posted - just smile more


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Put ISOM in the profanity filter and see if anyone notices.


----------



## Zed (May 22, 2004)

On a message board it doesn't bother me either way.
If someone actually used ISOM in a conversation I would certainly give them a funny look.


I can't imagine why anyone would object to the use of "herf", either written or spoken. Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

Zed said:


> On a message board it doesn't bother me either way.
> If someone actually used ISOM in a conversation I would certainly give them a funny look.
> 
> I can't imagine why anyone would object to the use of "herf", either written or spoken. Can anyone enlighten me?


I agree that using "herf" is unobjectionable because it succinctly describes an activity that would otherwise require a lot more words. I did have to look it up on the Newbie acronym thread when I first started reading here, so, in that regard there is a bit of insider mystique to its' usage. As for ISOM, I still think it's stupid.


----------



## NGuay (Dec 7, 2005)

croatan said:


> The comma used before "and" or "or" in a series.
> 
> Example 1
> I'd like to thank my parents, Jesus and Mary.
> ...


I'm not an english major, but isn't the oxford comma typically used in formal writing(i.e. research papers,) but omitted in journalism(i.e. newspapers?) Just curious.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

NGuay said:


> I'm not an english major, but isn't the oxford comma typically used in formal writing(i.e. research papers,) but omitted in journalism(i.e. newspapers?) Just curious.


I wasn't a journalism major, but I believe it is often omitted in newspapers to save space. Of course, newspapers are also written on about a second grade reading level.


----------



## NGuay (Dec 7, 2005)

Right, I guess my real question was, is the oxford comma no longer required for formal writing? I am an oxford comma kind of person myself. Also, I wasn't trying to be condescending, just curious if that was the way it was.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

NGuay said:


> Right, I guess my real question was, is the oxford comma no longer required for formal writing? I am an oxford comma kind of person myself. Also, I wasn't trying to be condescending, just curious if that was the way it was.


Personally, I think it is preferable to use it in any sort of writing and absolutely necessary in some types. For example, we draft many deeds, leases, and wills. These are documents in which you really can't afford to introduce any ambiguity and I am fastidious about the comma's inclusion in them.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

[slight hint of sarcasm on]

OK since the original subject was about the term ISOM being a 'noob' term... on a geographical note, I would like to add that anyone calling cigars rolled in Costa Rica, Nicaragua and Honduras 'ISOM' is most definately a noob. What with all three countries being on the American continent, and having land borders with other countries, making them certainly not islands.

[slight hint of sarcasm off]


----------



## NGuay (Dec 7, 2005)

croatan said:


> Personally, I think it is preferable to use it in any sort of writing and absolutely necessary in some types. For example, we draft many deeds, leases, and wills. These are documents in which you really can't afford to introduce any ambiguity and I am fastidious about the comma's inclusion in them.


I guess I never realized how many people don't use the oxford comma. I thought it was fairly standard outside of journalism.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

NGuay said:


> I guess I never realized how many people don't use the oxford comma. I thought it was fairly standard outside of journalism.


I can't even begin to tell you how many instruments I've read--drafted by attorneys who should know better--that don't include the comma. It's such a simple thing; its inclusion causes no harm, but its exclusion can. Why people would choose to leave it out, I just don't understand. It ought to be standard. And, for people who care about their writing, I think it is.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

I try to use the Oxford comma as best I can. Usually though, it just leads to my old high school english teachers telling me that I use too many commas.


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm not annoyed, I've used the term myself. I think some may find it comforting - those that are willing to break the law if they don't have to name it.

De-nile ain't just a river in E-gypt hon!


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Talk about a threat to Homeland Security. :r
> 
> OLS the following is unrelated to your post.. just couldn't pass up the obvious threat that the contemplated activity might have to our nations safe guarders safety.
> 
> ...


:tpd: Amen


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

I personally like the term Cuban better


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

I personally detest the term. I'm also not a fan of HERF. But each board has their own way and I'm not going to come in and spout off.

In the big scheme of things, it doesn't really impact me one way or the other.

I don't HERF ISOMs, but I do 'spank my monkey'.


----------



## Smokem94 (Mar 18, 2005)

Just my :2 ....I don't like it but it doesn't affend me either. It is a cigar from Cuba, thus a Cuban Cigar. I like Cuban Cigars and I smoke Cuban Cigars. I wouldn't touch an ISOM :r :sb


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

NCRadioMan said:


> Actually a word or phrase to describe other words to make them more specific is called a modifier.
> 
> :ms NCRM


But Greg we only have moderators not modifiers.. :r


----------



## cazadore (Jan 1, 2000)

In the infancy of cigar boards on the internet, the term was used to mask the fact that they were speaking of Cuba. Now, it's unnecessary. 

Why would you say ISOM is you wouldn't use the same thing in conversation? Just type Cuba. It's even easier because it has the same number of letters and you don't have to hold down the shift key. 

I think what's good for one country should be good for all of them. I propose calling Nicaraguan cigars CSOHs (Country South Of Honduras) and Dominican cigars COEHOH (Country Occupying Eastern Half Of Hispaniola). That makes just as much sense as ISOM. Even more, because there are MANY islands south of Miami.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm ashamed of myself for reading this entire thread. IMHO, or in my humble opinion for those offended by acronyms, or maybe only inaccurate acronyms, the only worthwhile topic in this thread is the discussion of the use of commas. As far as ISOM use goes, I have only one thing to add. *Who gives a big brown rat's A$$?*


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

opusxox said:


> I have only one thing to add. *Who gives a big brown rat's A$$?*


Since you asked . . . .


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Since you asked . . . .


:r OK, Peter gives a big brown rat's A$$, but besides Peter, who gives a big brown rat's A$$?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

cazadore said:


> I think what's good for one country should be good for all of them. I propose calling Nicaraguan cigars *CSOH*s (Country South Of Honduras) and Dominican cigars *COEHOH* (Country Occupying Eastern Half Of Hispaniola). That makes just as much sense as ISOM. Even more, because there are MANY islands south of Miami.


:r That's the funniest thing i've read all day! I'm gonna start using some of those


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

opusxox said:


> :r OK, Peter gives a big brown rat's A$$, but besides Peter, who gives a big brown rat's A$$?


Seriously, Skip, I don't care either. I just felt like posting a pic of a rat's a$$.


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Since you asked . . . .


I gotta know, is that a pic you had laying around, or did you at least have to search for it????:r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Shaggy17sc said:


> I gotta know, is that a pic you had laying around, or did you at least have to search for it????:r


The internet is a wonderful thing. Thank you, Al Gore.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Pedants!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Dominican, Puerto Rican, would be ISEOM, Cuban and Jamacin are ISOM.


carbonbased_al said:


> Maybe it's just me, but is anyone else annoyed with the term ISOM? I mean I see a lot more people using the term, and i've even heard people say it in person. Here's a conversation I had with somebody last week:
> 
> friend "Joe check out this isom I got"
> Me: "Wow, how could you afford an island? Did you hit the lotto?"
> ...


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

The internet is a very funny phenomenon culturally. I've used it only because I was so elated once I found out what the heck it is it seemed socially acceptable. It seemed the right thing to do. The word really doesn't bother me either way. I know what it means. Like calling calling a radio a boom box. Never got that one. Always knew what it meant. in the end. Mattered to me not. Ultimately. I think many like using that word or some OTHER word as it doesn't remind them so much that yep.... they are illegal in the U.S. 

Kind of like saying I bought a stolen computer....

vs.

I bought a Computer... it may have been HOT.....

Substitution is a powerful thing.


----------

